# Goodbye Uber!



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Well, that about wraps it up for me. 

From Monday I start driving for an executive car company. 
Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes. 

I wish you all the best for 2020 and God speed!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


&#128077;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Congratulations and best of luck to you!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Why does it feel like those leaving Uber is like getting out of prison.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Why does it feel like those leaving Uber is like getting out of prison.


It's the same with any job in my experience.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Im about on my way to the end also. Monday could be the final nail. Going to get another gig.

These companies will fade out in the end with there treatment of drivers. No doubt about it. Bit yet people are waiting in line to sign up. Thats the real problem.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Im about on my way to the end also. Monday could be the final nail. Going to get another gig.
> 
> These companies will fade out in the end with there treatment of drivers. No doubt about it. Bit yet people are waiting in line to sign up. Thats the real problem.


Good luck, Windy. I'm sure you have many options since you're in such a large area.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Congratulations and best of luck to you!


Thanks bud.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Good work M8. You will see ( ͡&#128065; ͜ʖ ͡&#128065 that good money now


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


Hey look, a driver with A PLAN&#128077;.
Good for you & best of luck.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

A few more crumbs for the rest of the ants!

Good luck - let us know how it goes - Posh people can be a royal PITA.


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

JaxUberLyft said:


> A few more crumbs for the rest of the ants!
> 
> Good luck - let us know how it goes - Posh people can be a royal PITA.


&#129315;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> yet people are waiting in line to sign up. Thats the real problem.


One thing that I have noticed at the Green Light Centre in my market is that it is mostly established drivers that go there. I see far fewer onboardings than I used to see there.



JaxUberLyft said:


> Posh people can be a royal PITA.


.......except that when they book a real limousine from a real limousine service (as opposed to booking one through an alleged "technology" company), they actually pay for that privilege. Further, most of them tip, although they usually tip to convention or slightly less. Still, that is better than what they do on Uber or Lyft.

All the best to Original Poster.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> One thing that I have noticed at the Green Light Centre in my market is that it is mostly established drivers that go there. I see far fewer onboardings than I used to see there.
> 
> .......except that when they book a real limousine from a real limousine service (as opposed to booking one through an alleged "technology" company), they actually pay for that privilege. Further, most of them tip, although they usually tip to convention or slightly less. Still, that is better than what they do on Uber or Lyft.
> 
> All the best to Original Poster.


They really should rename it to "Redlight hub" as the drivers for Uber are essentially treated as *****s at a Red light district


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Good luck, Windy. I'm sure you have many options since you're in such a large area.


You could make cheese!

Or Beer

Lots of money in beer.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


-----------------------
Congratulations !! Nice catch. Let us know how it works out for you.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You could make cheese!
> 
> Or Beer
> 
> Lots of money in beer.


Or I could make videos of my flips. Jk!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Or I could make videos of my flips. Jk!


I have the right cameras!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Muchado said:


> Well, that about wraps it up for me.
> 
> From Monday I start driving for an executive car company.
> Clientele includes bankers, TV production companies and footballers. So we'll see how that goes.
> ...


That's my fall back if it looks like my first choice isn't an option TOMORROW. In our market you have to be really good to drive for Uber full-time. Unless you're really good, going to work for a chauffeur service makes much more sense. Oh yeah, some of these clients tip ON TOP OF a mandatory 20% tip


----------



## Muchado (Mar 18, 2015)

KK2929 said:


> -----------------------
> Congratulations !! Nice catch. Let us know how it works out for you.


Will do.


----------

